# my first real set  need some advice :)



## cleanbuds (Feb 2, 2015)

ok so it's my first go at this so all help is greatly appreciated. I originally wanted to go LED but decided on HPS because it's more affordable and seems to be easier to work with (plus I can add MH later on). 

I want 2 plants grown well. strain is eldarado sativa 

36x36x72 grow tent
400W HPS 
400W ION Electronic Ballast
Dura Series Fan 4" 171 cfm and Charcoal filter

For nutes I'm looking at FoxFarm or technaflora kit
light hangers, thermometer, smart pots, happy frog dirt
Not sure how I'm going to germinate

Will this set grow 2 plants and give a good yield? If this does not provide enough light I also have a 145w LED to add on, or I can purchase a MH light. 

 Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2015)

The first thing that I am going to recommend is that you pick another strain.  Eldorado is an equatorial sativa and will grow B I G and rangy with airy buds and takes a long time to finish--11 to 13 weeks, which probably really means 12-14 weeks.  I do not believe that there is any way that you are going to get 2 flowering Eldorados in a 3 x 3 tent.  I have seen some plants that look like willow trees.  IMO, this is not a good strain for beginners and not a good strain for a small tent.

So, what do I recommend?  If you want an up sativa high, get some Satori.  They are easy to grow, resistant to higher temps and more resistant to pests.  They clone easy, give you a good sativa high, do not take 14 weeks, and will not get 8 feet tall and 4 feet in diameter....well unless you want them to.  Their sativa side can be kept in check and they do not grow all wild and willowy.  Or pcduck is raving about Chucky's Bride, a C99 cross.  I have not tried it yet, but I do like C99 and thoroughly trust duck's opinion.  Before I discovered Satori, C99 was my fav sativa.

If you are not necessarily into sats, we can also recommend more hybrids or an indica.   

I am not sure what light you are looking at, but I would recommend something like this, where everything is included, including the MH bulb, hangers, and a timer.  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00547I5I8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1422896354&sr=8-6&keywords=400w+digital[/ame]

Also don't what you are paying for your fan, but the link I found it looked a bit expensive.  Something like this should do fine:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-Inline-Exhaust-blower-Scrubber/dp/B005GJ7TFE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1422896564&sr=8-2&keywords=4%27+fan+filter[/ame]

I have used a whole bunch of nutes over the years, but keep coming back to GH nutrients.  They are my favorite by far.  If you are not growing organic, you will need something to measure pH.  Strips and stuff can work, but a meter is far better.    

I like the germination guide on Mandala's website.  Germinate right in the medium.  There is absolutely no reason at all to germ in a paper towel and several downsides. 

Hope this has helped you.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks so much! really helped

I'm gonna go for the eldarado because a friend of mine grew it indoors and kept it short (i think he used cropping? not sure how to do that). I've been smoking mexican weed since I was a kid so it would really mean a lot if I could cultivate this classic strain myself. I'll wait for it too because I have a steady supply of bud and I really want something unique. 

Do you think I can crop eldarado low and flip it early?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2015)

cleanbuds said:


> thanks so much! really helped
> 
> I'm gonna go for the eldarado because a friend of mine grew it indoors and kept it short (i think he used cropping? not sure how to do that). I've been smoking mexican weed since I was a kid so it would really mean a lot if I could cultivate this classic strain myself. I'll wait for it too because I have a steady supply of bud and I really want something unique.
> 
> Do you think I can crop eldarado low and flip it early?


 
Sorry, but no, I do not.

There are many many better strains out there.  If you have been smoking Mexican weed any good strain is going to be special and unique. And truly, I would not consider Eldorado any kind of extraordinary.  So, yes, again, I am going to recommend another strain.  Please consider that I have been growing since the 80s (and have made every mistake there is) and even after growing for decades I stay away from tall rangy sativas indoors.  You may or may not be able to control the plant.  Just because you had a friend that had a pheno that he could keep in control, do not count on that yourself.  The odds ARE against it.

Flipping early will only exacerbate the problem, causing it to grow taller and more willowy.  You only have so much control over plant size with training.  I was about to give up on the girl scout x larry OG cross, but finally found a pheno that I can keep smaller and in control.  This took growing a ton of seeds though and about as year to find a keeper.  Then there is the horribly long flowering period with the eldorado.  It will drive a new grower crazy waiting 14 weeks for a plant to get done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2015)

He needs Satori.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 2, 2015)

The eldarado is feminized so I was thinking it's a good one to go with, I also have rasberry cough normal seeds. F1 hybrid Cambodian landrace and Ice.  How hard is it to determine sex of the plant? Thanks guys keep the advice coming I really appreciate it!! :ccc:


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 2, 2015)

eldarado is from here

http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/811-eldorado-feminized-5-seeds.html?p=3

it says its mostly sativa and designed for indoors

but i trust you just wanted to point that out


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes.  And there is a reason that it is recommended that it be grown outdoors.  I remember growing a Durban Poison one time.  It truly looked like a willow tree....and that is what you can expect from any mostly sativa strain.  It is not a strain suited for a 3 x 3 tent.  Do not grow something inappropriate just because you happen to already have a $5-10 seed.

This takes 4 months.  Even if you have to order something new, get a strain that is suited to the space you have and has a high that you are going to like.  

Its kinda like:  Yeah, someone gave me a Yugo alternator so I decided that rather than give the alternator to someone else or simply not use it, I would go with driving a Yugo even though it will not get around in the mountains and it is way too small for me and my dogs.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2015)

This thread reminds me of my ugly plant contest... It was a sativa... Fumar con dios... NOT... here it is if you want a laugh.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54095&highlight=ugliest+plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, my Durban Poison was an embarrassment.  It really did look like a willow tree and had so many stakes and strings and holders that it was hard to do anything with it.  And then those mostly sativa strains generally produce those light airy buds.  The breeder description even mentions that with the Eldorado--light airy buds.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 3, 2015)

haha nice one rosebud. Trust me I am taking this advice and won't be growing any willow trees any time soon. but some day I do hope to have great sativas grown indoors. If I can I want to grow an 8 week flower hybrid like blue diesel (seed to harvest 60 days)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

True autos don't generally really do well outdoors--they like more hours of light than outdoors gives them.  Autos do best with 20 hours of light a day and unless you are way up north, you are not going to get that.  Also, take the breeders estimates with a grain of salt.  Seed to harvest in 60 days is actually probably going to be seed to harvest in 70-80 days.  If you want to do a sat outdoors, then I hope that you get a real sat, like the Eldorado and not an autoflowering strain that may or may not produce.  I have seen a lot of people pull a fraction of an ounce off autos.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 5, 2015)

One thing I must add, He asked about "how hard is it to determine the sex" Thats a tricky questions as its not really hard, nor easy...  I know makes perfect sense.. But, in my opinion the best way is this. Unfortunately you can't possibly know the sex of a plant until it is flowering, or a feminized seed. I grow a few seeds, 3-4 per strain. turn all of them into mother plants, take a few clones of each plant, and then flower the clones for a few weeks until you see what sex they are. From there the parent of the clone is of course the same sex. Just get rid of all the ones you don't want and keep the 1 mother plant, then start flowering the mother, or cutt more clones and flower the clones. Others will flower the plants and once they show sex, put them back into veg mode. (18-24 hours of light)This is a horrible technique as they stress the plant and could cause hermies down the road..
Trust me when I say this, TAKE HEMP GODDESSES ADVICE! And everyone here for that matter. Hempy was the first person to put me in my place when I first started growing (in a nice way of course) And I can't even begin to express how much help she's given all of us here at MP. Do as you wish, but I would recommend you following what she says.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

Well actually, you can know the sex before flowering.  Virtually all strains show preflowers while still in veg once they have reached sexual maturity.  And fems seeds do not guarantee fem plants.  I had a fem a while back from a reputable breeder that truned out to be a full blown male--balls everywhere and not a pistil in sight.  Always be on the lookout for males and hermies with _any_ seeds.  

And while that method Esc mentioned will work, you will probably find that the time it takes the plants to get  large enough to take clones and then the time it takes to get a clone to start producing roots and shows sex (and you will need a space that has the controlled 12 on and 12 off schedule), your original plant may well be showing preflowers.  Different strains are different, but I very seldom put plants into 12/12 without knowing the sex.

And truly, once you have sexed 10 or so plants, you will see how easy it really is.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I will practice the preflower technique before flowering. How long does this usually take? 1-2 months of veg to be full mature? 

BTW I did research on autos and have one of my own and don't like them so I won't be running those anymore. I really want to use regular seeds now so thanks for that preflower info!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2015)

THG will never lead ya wrong. Shes been growing for along time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2015)

It generally takes 6-8 weeks of veg before the plants show sex.  You can put them into flowering before this if you want to.  I only have 4' of height in my veg space, so if plants get too big, I have to supercrop, top, or throw into 12/12.  I think that a lot of new growers freak out about sexing plants, but really it is not that difficult.  You just have to keep your eyes on them and check them every single day.  If you have any doubt, post up a good pic and people here will help you.  But do not limit yourself just to fem seeds because you are worried about sexing.  There are many great strains that do not come femmed, like Satori and Chucky's Bride.  And I am thankful for that.  I personally prefer seeds that have not been created by messing around with chemicals and manipulating the genetics.  And like mentioned, not all fems always fem.  And sometimes you get more females than males with reg seeds.

Find the strain YOU want and that will work in your space, regardless of whether it is fem or regular.  You are going to have to learn to sex plants at some time most likely.  Something is going to come along that just sounds so good that you can't resist it.  Let me tell you about Satori.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2015)

I dream about Satori. Ummmmmmm. Some day i will partake.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 6, 2015)

Mandela seeds are out until late 2015 right? Can't even find a place to buy satori. I'm also looking at bomb seeds they look like a good home grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2015)

I have never heard of Bomb.  What about it appeals to you?  Who is the breeder?


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 6, 2015)

bomb thc is a hybrid that only gets 2-3 ft tall and flowers in 8-9 weeks. it has a really higher thc count (they say over 20%) and an good all around head and body high

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bomb-seeds-thc-bomb/prod_205.html


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Do as the " Family" tells you or you will end up like me lol . 

They won't steer you wrong


----------

